# does anyone know if piers do any kind of sanitizing in thier sinks or cutting boards?



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

I dont know why it didn't occur to me before but I cleaned a trout on a cutting board at the pier froze it and ate it last night. Im feeling ill and nauseous all day and it occurred to me that maybe I ought to bring spray bleach with me from now on. The birds do hang there obviously and they carry tons of bacterias. What do you do when cleaning fish to avoid contamination? Do you use the pier or clean them at home? If you use the pier what if anything do you do to avoid the bacteria from birds or just old fish and guts?


----------



## Vinnx (Nov 11, 2012)

The only thing I've used those Pier cutting boards for is cutting up bait lol. Not sure about the bleach, your gonna have to wash it off the cutting board and it's gonna get into the water and maybe kill a single plankton destroying the entire food chain  I don't know.. I don't ever clean fish at the fishing spot.. it seems too risky, because you also need a viable system to get the cleaned fish home safely.. Like placing it into a clean Zip Lock or Tupperware then placing that on ice to delay the rotting. 

What I do is fill freezer compatible Zip Lock bags with water and put let em freeze for a day or 2 before I go fishing. Then I'll drop em in my cooler with the bait and off I go.. that way I can keep my bait and catch chilled (not frozen) The solid blocks of ice takes longer to melt and the Zip Lock keeps the water in so the fish aren't swimming. Then at home I clean and in the fridge they go for tomorrows dinner.


----------



## westernny (Feb 18, 2006)

never thought about that surfmom, i fish myrtles piers once a week every year and them cleaning stations are Nasty. I take small cooler and ice and clean them back at the condo.


----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

yup ill be doing that from now on


----------



## sc_shark (Dec 2, 2012)

im not sure what size cooler you carry around.. i use the top of my cooler as a cutting board in a pinch.. but id rathr throw it in the cooler/ice and clean at home. i only use those tables to cut up bait.

and yes i do keep stuff in my cooler along with the fish lol.
i also have a bad habbit of putting bags of cookies and beef jerky in their in zip lock bags along with twizlers.. i get so hungary out their


----------



## mahimarauder (Jul 8, 2011)

I usually clean my fish on the top of my cooler, However, I also cut up bait and everything else on the top of my cooler too, as well as drink canned drinks that float around with my fish. :beer: I think cleaning fish on a pier is pretty much the same as having fish cleaned by a crew at a marina. I've never once seen them "sanitize" the cleaning tables while cleaning fish, aside from an occasional rise with a hose.

I'll agree that none of the cutting boards on any pier (probably in the entire US) are clean and sanitary, but I have cleaned fish on them many times without issues. Not saying that I'm not worried about bacterial contamination, I just dont normally think about it. I would think that by cooking the fish to the correct temperature, whether you fry it, bake it, or broil it, the internal temperature of the fish should be high enough to kill any bacteria that have come in contact with the meat.


----------



## plotalot (Apr 27, 2009)

If clean running water is available, I use Comet or Ajax cleanser and stiff bristle brush on it followed by a good rinsing.


----------



## beady (Oct 25, 2008)

Sc Shark u might want to remeasure them fish in there, They look to be under the size limits.......
Black Drum 5 per person per day	14-inch to 27- inch TL
Red Drum
15-inch to 23-inch TL


----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

sheesh beady!


thanks for all the tips guys!


----------



## sc_shark (Dec 2, 2012)

beady said:


> Sc Shark u might want to remeasure them fish in there, They look to be under the size limits.......
> Black Drum 5 per person per day	14-inch to 27- inch TL
> Red Drum
> 15-inch to 23-inch TL


thx 4 the worry all fish were in the slot sizes. i had to put 4 fish back that day for being over sized.


----------



## beady (Oct 25, 2008)

Ok just think they look a wee bit under my ruler eyes lol....Gotta be safe...


----------



## Topsailbum (Apr 10, 2003)

Get a new cooler, industrial velcro, and a cutting board attach your own cutting board to your cooler


----------



## Danman (Dec 13, 2007)




----------

